# REally confused



## Pctplus (Sep 24, 2011)

I acquired a 99 model 699 MTD yard machines riding mower with the 46 inch 3 blade
when i got this thing it was in pieces and did not run ...we repainted it and got it working properly ....but im still havein issues getting the deck to work properly ....i cant figure out all of the hangups ...and the ajustments for it ...i cant get the deck drive belt disengagment to work right if anyone knows how to ajust this it would really appreciated if someone could help me out.....


----------



## Pctplus (Sep 24, 2011)

once i get it all finnished ill will take oictures and add them


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

MTD decks can be a pain to adjust. Just when you think you got it, not quite right. You can bend the tab on the blade engagement arm, too. Also, make sure the deck brakes under the footplates are in good shape. When you raise the deck, they're supposed to stop the pulleys from turning. If they're worn or bent, they won't. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## TruckNSeaBee (Nov 26, 2011)

If youhave removed the covers that were over the decks belt pulleys that is why its not stopping engaging because those covers actually keep a tension on belt inward so belt will slip in turn not turning blades ..


----------

